# Tomcat findet angeblich die Datei nicht.



## Guest (4. Sep 2008)

Hallo mein Tomcat schmeißt folgende Excepiton:



> Applet Status: Fehler: Could not initialize class de.prodv.geoclient.map.GeoMap
> java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Could not initialize class de.prodv.geoclient.map.GeoMap
> at de.prodv.geoclient.gui.map.MapClient.<init>(MapClient.java:41)
> at de.prodv.geoclient.gui.GeoClientApplet.<init>(GeoClientApplet.java:60)
> ...



Obwohl die Klasse hier liegt D:\apache-tomcat-5.5.26\webapps\GeoClient\WEB-INF\classes\de\prodv\geoclient\gui

Kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegt??


Gruß

Alaska


----------



## SnooP (4. Sep 2008)

die ist aber offensicht doch für das package: geoclient/map vorgesehen und nicht gui?


----------



## Guest (4. Sep 2008)

SnooP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> die ist aber offensicht doch für das package: geoclient/map vorgesehen und nicht gui?



So hatte mich vertippt, jetzt bekomme ich folgende Meldung

Applet Status: Fehler: com/vividsolutions/jts/geom/GeometryFactory
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/vividsolutions/jts/geom/GeometryFactory
	at de.prodv.geoclient.map.GeoMap.<clinit>(GeoMap.java:41)
	at de.prodv.geoclient.gui.map.MapClient.<init>(MapClient.java:41)
	at de.prodv.geoclient.gui.GeoClientApplet.<init>(GeoClientApplet.java:60)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2Manager.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.vividsolutions.jts.geom.GeometryFactory
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	... 12 more
Caused by: java.io.IOException: open HTTP connection failed:http://localhost:8080/GeoClient/com/vividsolutions/jts/geom/GeometryFactory.class
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.getBytes(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.access$000(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	... 16 more
Ausnahme: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/vividsolutions/jts/geom/GeometryFactory
Applet Status: Fehler: Could not initialize class de.prodv.geoclient.map.GeoMap
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Could not initialize class de.prodv.geoclient.map.GeoMap
	at de.prodv.geoclient.gui.map.MapClient.<init>(MapClient.java:41)
	at de.prodv.geoclient.gui.GeoClientApplet.<init>(GeoClientApplet.java:60)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2Manager.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Ausnahme: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Could not initialize class de.prodv.geoclient.map.GeoMap


Obwohl das Libverzeichnis vorhanden ist


----------



## JRookie (19. Nov 2009)

Wie wird das applet aufgerufen? Aus einer jsp ? Arbeitest du mit struts?
Viele Grüße
   JRookie


----------



## ARadauer (19. Nov 2009)

Poste mal bitte Quellcode des Applets
Wo es genau liegt 
und wie du es eingebunden hast...


----------



## JRookie (22. Nov 2009)

Habe grade was gelernt:
applets laufen auf der client Seite und müssen in der Verzeichnisstruktur deiner Anwendung "über" /WEB-INF liegen. Dein jsp kann nicht direkt auf WEB-INF/classes zugreifen, nur die Anwendung selbst kann das.
Viele Grüße
JRookie


----------



## maki (23. Nov 2009)

> 04.09.200*8*


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JRookie (23. Nov 2009)

Na und, stimmt trotzdem alles !!


----------



## maki (23. Nov 2009)

Was "stimmt" denn daran einem User eine Frage zu stellen zu einem Problem das über ein Jahr zurückliegt?

Am besten bei nächsten mal nach dem Datum schauen, bevor wieder ein Thread-Zombie ausgegraben wird... hier ist dicht.


----------

